# Audi TT Mk2 (8J) Reverse Camera - Open Box Review - 5-Year Update



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

My reverse camera arrived this week. I ordered it directly from Amazon.de (Germany) for €59.90, but this same camera is also available from Amazon.co.uk. (see links below). The seller is a company called Zemex out of Duisberg Germany and the camera is designed as a direct replacement for the OEM Audi license plate light 8T0 943 021 which is made by Hella.

The camera is pre-wired with a 20-inch power/RCA leads. The kit also includes an 18-inch, 2-wire power lead with a plug connection for the camera (camera power comes off the reverse light) and approximately 20-feet of RCA video lead (double male connectors) to be plugged into the media adapter which will be connected to the RNS-E. Also included were some basic instructions and a neoprene gasket for the light housing (not shown).

In the pictures below I have matched it up against my stock OEM license plate light. Since the camera is mounted on the right side of the housing, it will replace the light on the left side of the TT so the camera is as close as possible to the vehicle centerline.

Fitment of the camera into the vehicle was straight forward. Simply remove the OEM light, take out the blub, put into the camera and snap it all back into place.

*Note* - these links may or may not work depending on whether the vendor is stil around when you read this post.

Camera From Amazon.de
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00YKV ... UTF8&psc=1

Camera From Amazon.co.uk
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Zemex-Rear-cam ... mex+camera

RGB Video Interface Module - Ampire Electronics, Germany -
https://www.ampire.de/Parking-Solutions ... RNSE&p=382

*UPDATE* - As of 8/14/2022 These vendors still have the camera listed on their websites -








Audi TT Reversing Camera


Compatibility: Audi TT (2007-2013) Image Lens SONY CCD Format NTSC Gridlines Optional TV Lines 600 Waterproof Rating IP68 Viewing Angle 105° Dimensions - 70mm x 30mm MM0852, 0852, 852




www.motormaxtrade.co.uk












MotorMax Audi A4 (2009) TT,A5,Q5 2008 Rear View Reversing Camera - MM0852


Color rear view camera for Audi - TT 2007-2013



www.carcommunications.co.uk


----------



## Ady. (Oct 25, 2009)

Excellent, looking forward to the next update


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice one, I really do need to pull my rnse out and check if I'm lucky enough to have the right unit.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I've managed to find some other sources for this particular camera. It often shows up advertised for the Audi A4, A5, Q5 and TT listed as either the GT-0852C, GT-9852C or GT-6852C

It seems the camera is manufactured by a company called Grace Tech Limited out of China as I have seen it advertised on Alibaba under the part number GT-0852. Whether or not you can order from them is another questions, but it wouldn't hurt to contact them directly and ask. Good luck!

EDIT - Early RNS-E has screen resolution of 400x240. Later versions, from 2010, have a higher screen resolution of 800x480. The reverse camera recommended for this project has 728×582 pixels, which means the early model RNS-E's won't look as clear as the later models.

*UK*
https://www.motormax.co.uk/collections/ ... ts/audi-tt

*France*
http://www.acidaudio.fr/camera-de-recul ... 4-gt-9852c

This is all the information I found on mine:

Camera GT-9852C CMOS 15.04 694734539852S

Here's the factory data -

IP Rating: IP67
Images Sensors COLOR CMOS
TV System: NTSC
Effective Pixels: 648 x 488
Resolution(TV Lines): 420
Min.IIIumination(Lua/f1.2): 0.5Lux
Video Output: 75 Ohm
Lens view field: 170 degrees (diagonal)
Current Consumption(mA) : 80mA
Power Supply(DCV): 12V ±1V
Operating Temperature: -30°C ～ +75°C
Storage Temperature: -40°C ～ +85°C


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When ordering your reverse camera, be sure to check which license plate light you actually have installed.

First year Mk2s up through early 2007's have two screws, however this was changed in late 2007. Late model 2007's through end of Mk2 production use the "snap-in" style.

Many of the reverse camera re-sellers state that it will fit the TT Mk2, so be sure to check the geometry very carefully. Just because it says it fits, doesn't mean it will. Caveat emptor!


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

I also notice on both Amazon sites (de and uk) that the article is shown as out of stock with no date for re-stock. Anyone seen any alternatives?


----------



## andys_tts (Oct 12, 2016)

Looks like a good unit. I was looking at the ones that cut off half the number plate lamp and didn't like them.

With regards to fitting, is it a case of having to run a feed all the way to the tailgate and is there a trigger wire behind the old head unit or do you go straight to the gear nob?

I ask as I'll be doing this shortly. Thanks


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

@ *pdk42* - You might try these guys.
https://www.carcommunications.co.uk/aud ... ra-mm0852s

@ *andys_tts* - The RCA cable has to run from the camera to the RNS-E, or whatever head unit you've got in your car. Depending on whether you have a Coupe or Roadster, cable routing path will vary.

How To - Audi TT Mk2 Reverse Camera Installation

For Roadster owners, trying to feed the RCA through the trunk lid conduit is impossible since the diameter of the conduit it simply too small for the RCA jack to fit through. So you'd need an alternative method like these RCA adapters. Just route standard 2-wire speaker wire from the camera to the head unit, then connect these adapters. Makes routing a whole lot easier.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Speaker-Wire-P ... B01BHVTEFW


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> My reverse camera arrived this week. I ordered it directly from Amazon.de (Germany) for €59.90, but this same camera is also available from Amazon.co.uk. (see links below). The seller is a company called Zemex out of Duisberg Germany and the camera is designed as a direct replacement for the OEM Audi license plate light 8T0 943 021 which is made by Hella.
> 
> The camera is pre-wired with a 20-inch power/RCA leads. The kit also includes an 18-inch, 2-wire power lead with a plug connection for the camera (camera power comes off the reverse light) and approximately 20-feet of RCA video lead (double male connectors) to be plugged into the media adapter which will be connected to the RNS-E. Also included were some basic instructions and a neoprene gasket for the light housing (not shown).
> 
> ...


hi swiss, i have started gathering all the parts to do this mod and have ordered the exact same camera from smartauto24.

I noticed I have Audi's oem led numberplate lights (4G0 943 021), is this something i can transfer across?

thanks in advance


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

> I noticed I have Audi's oem led numberplate lights (4G0 943 021), is this something i can transfer across? thanks in advance


@ *pewpew* - Not sure what you mean by "transfer across". If you're asking if the camera will fit your TT, the best way is to just look and see if your license plate lights has screws or not.


----------



## pewpew (Jun 19, 2014)

SwissJetPilot said:


> > I noticed I have Audi's oem led numberplate lights (4G0 943 021), is this something i can transfer across? thanks in advance
> 
> 
> @ pewpew - Not sure what you mean by "transfer across". If you're asking if the camera will fit your TT, the best way is to just look and see if your license plate lights have screws or not.


thanks for the quick response. i think you posted a numberplate light with a festoon type bulb, but my original ones are led units. i will include some pictures below to show you.

festoon type








led type








mine right now









is there a way to keep these leds with the camera i bought? thanks again


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

No way of knowing. :? I know there are few different camera styles that may fit a TT but I can only speak to the one shown above. Guess you'll have to see if it fits when it shows up.

There was a comment in about someone using LED licence plate lights, which was problematic with the reverse camera. If that's the case, you may want to go with the 12-V relay set up as described in the installation post.

The LED versions usually have a much smaller light since the camera takes up about 1/3rd of the available area. While this is great for the camera view, the light shining on your license plate will be reduced.

With mine, the light bulb is exactly the same OEM bulb, however the camera head does create a slight shadow. But it's not a big deal IMHO.

*UPDATE* - Another option is to retrofit a reverse camera into an later model (snap-in) license plate light.

*DIY - Retrofit OEM License Plate Light & Reverse Camera*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=2004707


----------



## AY61NN (Aug 25, 2019)

pewpew said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > > I noticed I have Audi's oem led numberplate lights (4G0 943 021), is this something i can transfer across? thanks in advance
> ...


Did you find a fix? I'm in the same situation.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 23, 2019)

Just bumping this one rather than starting a new one

I'm looking to fit a camera and have seen this one on the larger thread - https://www.sigmacarstereo.com/reverse- ... -a4l-a1-q5 which I believe is the same as in this thread. If that's the case, any chance you could let me know if on installing it into the light position, if the wire to connect to the reverse light is long enough to route around the boot lid and into the boot to the light or does it need extending?

I'm planning to connect this to my pioneer sph da120, will the stereo power the camera or does it need to draw from the reverse light tap? If so is using a relay setup best?

I'm ok with mechanical jobs but really need to work on my electrics as you can see :lol:


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

You should be able to use the schematic in the *Reverse Camera Installation* post -

*How To - Audi TT Mk2 Reverse Camera Installation*
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=981945

.


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 23, 2019)

Cheers, found that and some other info after I asked, should have said sorry

Main thing I'm now concerned about is the routing of the RCA and what the best route is, probably under the rear seats to centre I'm thinking and I'm sure I've read. Will probably be obvious once I start to look at it.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

RCA connectors can be a challenge to route through the vehicle. An alternative method is to just use 2-wire red/black cable and route it where ever you want. Then simply add these terminal connectors on either end.

They're available from Amazon and make it much easier -


----------



## notreallyhere (Oct 23, 2019)

Cheers, will have a go with those


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

My reverse camera has been sitting back there quietly doing it's thing for about five years now, but the other day I noticed the image on the RNS-E screen was shaking. Upon closer inspection of the camera, it turns out the rubber gasket was literally crumbling to bits and the camera assembly was able to move freely in the metalwork opening.

After removing what was left of the old gasket from the camera assembly, I used a piece of 1.5 mm thick adhesive-backed felt to make new seal and stuck it directly onto the metal work. The thickness was just right so when I popped the camera assembly back into place it held fast with no movement whatsoever.

For anyone else with this style of camera, you might want to keep an eye on it so it's not rattling around back there.


----------

